# Sticky  Post your zoa's



## Raptor

Heres my first baby, Ill get some more up soon.


----------



## Andrew

Here are few of mine:
















I have more, just need to find pics.


----------



## -=BOB=-

, pics suck, but anyway here they go


----------



## Raptor

My bling bling zoa's. No color enhancing here. All true color under 10k halides.


----------



## WhiteLineRacer

I think these have eaten my sexy shrimp


----------

